# New cabin feature: what do you think?



## Ninibear (Nov 28, 2018)

New update just gave us a cabin! What do you all think?

I am pleased there is an extra interior space we can have to decorate and invite other villagers. But it's also a bit underwhelming because I don't get any special interactions with the villagers hanging out there. Plus, I really wanted to see a cute cabin exterior and instead it's just a tiny room that is almost as suffocating as the camper interior :I


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 28, 2018)

I really wish I could see it, it turns out I have an older tablet.
So I can't play my game anymore until I get a new one.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 28, 2018)

it's neat to have something to work on since i'm pretty happy with my campsite but it annoys me so much how we can't place anything on the bottom quarter, just looks like a bunch of empty space to me. and ye, i agree that it'd be neat if the villagers had something unique to say if they're in the camper or special tasks


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2018)

I’m happy to have a fitting place for my Christmas furniture from last year.  Beds and couches and such in a campsite never made sense to me.  It’s also nice to be able to spend quality time with my favorite cuties again, especially my Marshalmallow. <3


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 28, 2018)

Meh, it kind of just seems like another camper to me. I was also hoping to see the outside of the building and maybe be able to decorate it with a mailbox or something.


----------



## biker (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm ok with it but I'd rather have a bigger campsite with the possibilities to put more things on instead.
But oh well.


----------



## Marte (Nov 28, 2018)

I like it, it's so much more cozy than my camper, hehe. It's not the most exciting thing ever tho, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Snowfell (Nov 28, 2018)

It's ok. I was kinda hoping we'd get to see the exterior, and have different dialog for the villagers inside as well. The only thing that really bugs me is the wasted space in the front of the room. If you can't put furniture there, why bother having that unused space?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2018)

Snowfell said:


> It's ok. I was kinda hoping we'd get to see the exterior, and have different dialog for the villagers inside as well. The only thing that really bugs me is the wasted space in the front of the room. If you can't put furniture there, why bother having that unused space?



Yesss the unused space was driving me nuts.  It’s extremely excessive and makes me irrationally angry.


----------



## Snowfell (Nov 28, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yesss the unused space was driving me nuts.  It’s extremely excessive and makes me irrationally angry.



Yes! Let me decorate it, and let the villagers move around in it. I've got 8 villagers in my cabin right now, and it's just too cramped looking in such a confined space. I'm gonna have to kick a few out.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 28, 2018)

Snowfell said:


> Yes! Let me decorate it, and let the villagers move around in it. I've got 8 villagers in my cabin right now, and it's just too cramped looking in such a confined space. I'm gonna have to kick a few out.



I was JUST about to comment on the 8 villager capacity, hahaha. I tried it first and realized it is WAY too cramped and I couldn’t move around. 4-5 villagers is definitely way easier to have at most; which is why I currently have 4 and plan to re-arrange my campsite and cabin villagers around once I get some of them to the right level.

Also, does anyone else find it kind of dumb that your cabin villagers don’t get the same amount of experience or other perks like your campsite villagers do? It’s annoying to me since I wanted to level up my perfect little bunch of villagers strictly for the cabin. +1 everytime ain’t gonna make that happen, lol.


----------



## Roald_fan (Nov 29, 2018)

It's cute and was unexpected.  Like others, I'm bugged by the extra space.  It's more obvious depending on what kind of flooring you put down.  I like that I can use the same flooring we use for the camper.  I hope that there will eventually be an expansion option, because I have 4 animals there currently and that's more than enough.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Nov 29, 2018)

Cabin is kinda disappointing tbh
I was hoping for something more like a villager's house from ACNL.
I was hoping to see the outside, maybe even with some customisation. Growing your cabin to a second floor would be fun too.
The unused space doesn't bother me TOO much, but it certainly is too small for 8 villagers.
And I still really wish it could be gotten too from a campsite side path.


----------



## koopasta (Nov 29, 2018)

I haven't even tried using it, but I want to put the Christmas furniture there as it doesn't fit with my rustic campsite.


----------



## Wickel (Nov 30, 2018)

So I kinda ignored the cabin until just now. Tried to decorate it but it just looks... eh. I thought I'd make a few different corners - so a corner for watching TV. A corber with a fireplace and a bookcase. A christmas corner and a kitchen. Finished it and it looks horrible. The enormous open space just makes everything seem so so so weird. Plus the animals are all dancing, it's like they don't even fit. I'm also going to kick a few. So far, not a great start tbh.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 30, 2018)

Myrthella said:


> So I kinda ignored the cabin until just now. Tried to decorate it but it just looks... eh. I thought I'd make a few different corners - so a corner for watching TV. A corber with a fireplace and a bookcase. A christmas corner and a kitchen. Finished it and it looks horrible. The enormous open space just makes everything seem so so so weird. Plus the animals are all dancing, it's like they don't even fit. I'm also going to kick a few. So far, not a great start tbh.



Agreed. It doesn’t look right. Even though I’m pretty content with my placement, it feels very off-putting and so unlike the regular house designs for the console games. I only have 3 neighbors in my cabin right now, but I might even go down to 2 because of the weird places they end up staying in.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 30, 2018)

MorinoKirii said:


> I was JUST about to comment on the 8 villager capacity, hahaha. I tried it first and realized it is WAY too cramped and I couldn’t move around. 4-5 villagers is definitely way easier to have at most; which is why I currently have 4 and plan to re-arrange my campsite and cabin villagers around once I get some of them to the right level.
> 
> Also, does anyone else find it kind of dumb that your cabin villagers don’t get the same amount of experience or other perks like your campsite villagers do? It’s annoying to me since I wanted to level up my perfect little bunch of villagers strictly for the cabin. +1 everytime ain’t gonna make that happen, lol.



I was JUST about to say this, the one Point thing. At first I was like "cool now I can level up more animals" but not only do they only get ONE point, they don't ask for anythin or give you anythin. Like what is the point?

I also can't decorate it right.


----------



## Ras (Dec 4, 2018)

Maybe they rushed it to get it out there and they'll eventually improve it. It's a waste of time right now. And, I hate that the animals just stay in the same place. They have not moved at all since I put them in there.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 4, 2018)

Ras said:


> Maybe they rushed it to get it out there and they'll eventually improve it. It's a waste of time right now. And, I hate that the animals just stay in the same place. They have not moved at all since I put them in there.



I hope they do - I know what you mean with them not moving. I only have 2 in there and the just stand there is the empty space that can't be filled but refuse to enter the actual furniture bit that I TRIED to make nice and Christmassy.


----------

